
China’s Rags-To-Riches Transformation Isn’t Over Yet - nopinsight
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-25/there-s-no-end-in-sight-for-china-s-rise-up-the-gdp-rankings
======
nopinsight
From the article:

"Importantly, this rise has translated into tangible benefits. The Chinese
live six years longer on average and have full access to electricity, less
than two percent of the population live under the global poverty line and the
average calorie deficit has been cut by more than half, according to World
Bank data going back to 1992.

Over the next five years, China's per-person economic growth will see it
bypassing the likes of Mexico and oil-rich Azerbaijan, putting it just shy of
Argentina."

